# [gelöst] LetsEncrypt & Server Umzug :(



## DarkTrinity (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich muss meinen Server umziehen - wie verhält sich das mit LetsEncrypt ?

1. Wenn ich auf dem "alten" Server in ISPC die Domains bzw Webseiten lösche, dann müssten diese doch bei LetsEncrypt deregistriert werden. So daß Letsencrypt die gleichen Domains/Webs auf dem neuen Server unter der neuen IP problemlos annehmen sollte ?

2. Das Zertifikat für ISPC und Postfix, was ja auf den Hostnamen (entsprechend der PTR) hört - wie melde ich das denn ab ? Der Hostname soll nämlich auf dem neuen Server (unter anderer IPV4 und nun auch endlich IPV6) gleich bleiben. Natürlich mit schönem Panelzertifikat was auch für Postfix und FTP gelten darf

Ich mache so einen Umzug leider zum ersten mal und würde gerne jegliche Stolperfallen vermeiden 

Lieben Dank


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2022)

Du machst Dir da zu viele Gedanken, die Sache ist ganz einfach da Du die certs übernehmen kannst.



Zitat von DarkTrinity:


> 1. Wenn ich auf dem "alten" Server in ISPC die Domains bzw Webseiten lösche, dann müssten diese doch bei LetsEncrypt deregistriert werden. So daß Letsencrypt die gleichen Domains/Webs auf dem neuen Server unter der neuen IP problemlos annehmen sollte ?


Nein, LE stellt auch so neue certs aus. aber der einfachste weg ist:

1) Stell sicher dass der selbe LE client auf dem alten und neuen system verwendet wird, in Deinem Fall vermutlich certbot?
2) Wenn es certbot ist, kopier einfach das gesamte /etc/letsencrypt Verzeichnis vom alten auf den neuen Server.

Du musst nur aufpassen dass Du nicht certbot und acme.sh mischst, also altes und neues system müssen selben client haben, und Du musst bei certbot falls Du auf dem neuen system bereits einen account in certbot hast, diesen löschen, damit nur ein account vorhanden ist, und zwar der alte.


----------



## DarkTrinity (19. Juli 2022)

Ok, verstehe ich nicht wirklich

1
Der neue Server wird kommende Woche ganz frisch aufgesetzt - aber komplett analog zum alten: Ubuntu 20 + ISPC und zwar saubere Neuinstallation nach Anleitung. So das nix schief gehen kann. Der LE Client muss dann ja zwangsweise der gleiche sein.

2
Und bevor ich ISPC installiere kopiere ich dann das /etc/letsencrypt Verzeichnis von alt nach neu.

3
Wenn ich bei ISPC Installation gefragt werde ob ich das ISPC Panel Zertifikat erstellen lassen möchte sage ich dann trotzdem  ..... ja ? 

4
Und die Webseiten und Domains sind ja noch nicht angelegt nach der Neuinstallation. Auch ändert sich IPV4 und IPV6 kommt ganz neu hinzu. Alles egal, ich lege wie gewohnt die Webseiten und DOmains an und sage "LE erzeugen" in der ISPC UI ?  

So richtig ?


----------



## Steini86 (22. Juli 2022)

Um wieviele Domains handelt es sich denn? Wenn du die Domains, etc nicht vom alten Server migrieren/umziehen möchtest, sondern sowieso neu anlegst kannst du dir auch das mit LetsEncrypt sparen. In der Überschrift klang das so nach Umzug, aber eigentlich setzt du ein Parallelsystem auf und kopierst dann die Inhalte? Dann kannst du einfach neue Zertifikate erstellen lassen.
Das einzige Problem könnte sein wenn du zu viele Domains hast. Es gibt da nämlich ein limit bei Letsencrypt wieviele Anfragen man Stellen kann: https://letsencrypt.org/docs/rate-limits/
Wenn du das aber von Hand machst wirst du das limit vermutlich nicht erreichen (außer mit ganz vielen Subdomains).

Also: Es ist kein Problem mehrere gültige Zertifikate für eine Domain zu erhalten. Du kannst also deinen alten Server lassen wie er ist und auf dem neuen dann neue Zertifikate erzeugen.


----------



## DarkTrinity (23. Juli 2022)

Danke


----------



## DarkTrinity (31. Juli 2022)

Ja, Certbot hat ganz brav alles neu erstellt. 

Abenteuerlustig, wie ich bin, hatte ich zunächst Ubuntu 22.04 mit ISPC installiert - natürlich unter Verwendung von PHP 7.4. Es war aber eine Vollkatastrophe.

Da endete meine Abenteuerlust dann auch recht schnell - alles platt gemacht und neu aufgesetzt mit Ubuntu 20.04 und streng nach ISPC Empfehlung. Und auch in diesem Anlauf hat mich Certbot nicht geärgert, als es zum 2. mal eine bereits registrierte Domain neu mit Zertifikaten versorgte. 

Eigentlich war das alles wirklich ganz easy und problemlos


----------

